# Pamācības >  Uzraksti uz aparatūras priekšējiem paneļiem

## Seesis

Padalieties pieredzē kā kvalitatīvi mājas apstākļos uzlikt uzrakstus, iedaļas, simbolus  utt. uz paša izgatavotas aparatūras priekšējiem (un ne tikai) paneļiem, gan alumīnija vai cita metāla, gan plastmasas.
Ir dzirdēti varianti:
- drukāt paneļa bildi uz papīra, ielaminēt un tad ar abpusējo līmplēvi lipināt pie aparatūras korpusa;
- drukāt spoguļskatā uz caurspīdīgas plēves, kas paredzēta tintes printeriem, pēc tam ar 5-minūšu Moment līmi pielīmēt pie paneļa un tad uzmanīgi plēst nost plēvi - uzraksti kopā ar speciālo pārklājumu, kas bija uz plēves, paliekot pielīmēti pie paneļa.

Neviens no šiem abiem tā pa īstam neuzrunā.

Vēl protams var gravēt, bet ja nav CNC, tad tas izklausās nenopietni. Variantu kad kaut kādā veidā (ota un krāsa, permanentais marķieris, utml.) rakstam ar roku netiek apskatīts.

Tātad, kādas vēl idejas un praktiski padomi?

----------


## Larisa

Nekur neesi minējis, cik eksemplāros tas jāatkārto. No tā tieši atkarīga tehnoloģijas izvēle. Piem., sietspiedei arī nav ne vainas, bet pāris paneļiem tas noteikti neatmaksāsies. 
Pajautā šim vīram pēc palīdzības - 
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=944
Šķiet, viņam ir liela pieredze sīksēriju ražošanā.

----------


## Jon

Domāju, ka Māris uztaisīs tev to paneli par kādu mazu naudiņu. Būs prieks skatīties un nebūs kauns citiem parādīt. Pašam attīstīt kādas tehnoloģijas dažiem paneļiem nebūs vērts.

----------


## heinrx

bet ja uztaisīt trafaretus,kaut vai no vinila plēves izploterēt,un tad ar smilšu strūklu uznest viņus uz paneļiem ?

----------


## heinrx

domāju ja paneļa virsma būtu glancēta ,iematētie uzraksti var būt vārētu neslikti izskatīties  ::

----------


## Seesis

Par eksemplāriem, protams runa iet par atsevišķiem aparātiem, priekš sevis taisītiem. Sērijveida ražošana netiek apsaktīta. Labi, droši vien jāuzjautā Mārim.




> bet ja uztaisīt trafaretus,kaut vai no vinila plēves izploterēt,un tad ar smilšu strūklu uznest viņus uz paneļiem ?


 Smilšu strūklas izmantošana mājās arī nebūs visai iespējama   ::

----------


## Amazons

> bet ja uztaisīt trafaretus,kaut vai no vinila plēves izploterēt,un tad ar smilšu strūklu uznest viņus uz paneļiem ?


 Vai tik tā smilšu strūkla tavu trafaretu nepārvērtīs samaltā masā  ::

----------


## heinrx

nu nez,ja ar smalkām smiltīm,un nav īpaši nikni jāstrūklo pat elektriķa izolācijas lenti nesamaļ,nu protams ja tu ar smalku granti laid pāri tad arī plānāks bleķis izjuks :: D

----------


## Obsis

1) smilšštrūkla mājas apstākļos pēc Poļu metodes ļoti labi strādā. Vajag jaudīgu kompresoru un čupučupas ar vecām gumijas šļaukām. Šļauka izdilst apmēram 5 minūšu laikā, bet tā jau naudu nemaksā.
2) uzrakstus var drukāt ar lāzergriežamo uz līmplēves tipa a ļa Oracal.
3) uzrakstus var kopēt ar Positivus vai jebkādu citu fotorezistu uz ļumīnija, tad maiņstrāvas sāls vannā anodēt, piesātināt ar drēbju anilīna krāsu un poras aiztaisīt uzvārot.
4) uzrakstu var iekodināt reljefā un aizliet ar krāsu (izmanto rakeli)
5) var kopēt ar lāzerprinteri uz printējamā fotopapīra un pārnest ar laminatoru vai gludekli vai fēnu.

----------

